# Does asc have to eat this cost



## codedog (Dec 2, 2010)

Ballon sinus implant-  this is a joke.Doc says bill the implant with a 31299 code.What  A JOKE!!! IS there a L code  to bill for this , i really thisits all bundled 

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  Chronic frontal, ethmoid, and maxillary sinusitis.
OPERATION:  CT-guided bilateral anterior and posterior revision ethmoidectomy, left CT-guided maxillary antrostomy, right CT-guided maxillary antrostomy with removal of tissue, bilateral balloon-assisted frontal sinusotomy, bilateral maxillary irrigation, and right steroid implant.
CPT CODES: CT guidance is 61795.  Bilateral endoscopic total ethmoidectomy is 31255.  Left maxillary antrostomy is 31256.  Right maxillary antrostomy with removal of tissue is 31267. Balloon assisted frontal sinusotomy is 31276.  Maxillary sinus irrigation is 31000.  Steroid implant is 31299.
thanks


----------



## capricew (Dec 2, 2010)

The code for an implant where there is no other code is l8699


----------

